# avocado soap?



## katkatmiller (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone know how I can add avocado to my mp soap base. I plan on using aloe vera or gm base if that matters.  would I use avocado butter or avocado oil or real avocado?


----------



## pops1 (Dec 4, 2009)

From my very limited experience l have used the oil at a rate of 1/2 tablespoon per lb and it worked out fine, the standard rule is 1 tablespoon per lb for oils etc so you should be able to use more than l did l am always a little conservative when adding to M & P,l am always a little worried about using fresh items in M & P they aren't usually very successful and l worry about them going mouldy.As for the butter l have no idea but there are so many gifted soapers on this forum l am sure somebody will know the answer.


----------



## llineb (Dec 5, 2009)

hey there, here is a recipe from my favorite M&P book "melt and mold soap crafting."

1 pound white soap
1 heaping TBS mashed avocado
1 TBS fresh carrot juice
1/4 tsp vitamin E
1/4 tsp avocado oil
1/4 tsp apricot kernel oil
2 tsp fragrance oil or essential oil

melt soap base and immediately add all ingredients. stir well and pour into molds.

this is a face soap recipe.  i have never tried it but it sounds yummy!
lara


----------



## katkatmiller (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you two so much I'll experiment a little and let you know how it goes and what  I come up with


----------



## charliemay (Jun 15, 2010)

here's a link to a really great recipe that I'm dying to try on my next melt and pour. Only thing is is that she doesn't specify how much of the melt pour you use. I emailed her asking her how much. Hopefully she'll respond before my melt and pour bulk comes in.


----------

